# Tip of the Week



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 17, 2003)

http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeekMed.html

This link should be good but if not, I'll post another that should work.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 17, 2003)

That was cool, Clyde!  Thanks so much!


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 17, 2003)

People not using IE should be aware that that's embedded WMV and you probably won't see anything....

(not to budding webmasters: generally not a good idea...!)

Ian.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 17, 2003)

Okay, that kicked major butt!  

I think it says a lot about a man who puts _*free*_ 
instruction out there for anyone to see.  I'll be hitting it often!


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 17, 2003)

It looks and sounds like a true SGM Parker Black Belt - Never having worked with Mr. Tatum, he looks like the Real Deal.  My floating rib hurt watching it.

I agree with Kirk about his making it available.  Good PR for him, and excellent marketing when you can see some of what you are getting.

Oss!!


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 17, 2003)

Very cool Clyde! I wish more seniors put themselves out there in web format from time to time that is the only access some of us not so geographically advantaged to see or learn from them!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 17, 2003)

Mr. Tatum is a truly excellent instructor.  I've been to some of his seminars, and found the information almost overwhelming.  I learned so much in those few hours, and am trying to scrape together the cash for a set of tapes.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeekMed.html
> 
> This link should be good but if not, I'll post another that should work.
> ...



It won't work for me, and I wanna see it!:soapbox:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 17, 2003)

I CAN'T SEE THE CLIP 

Any help there? I got a broken image icon...


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 17, 2003)

look at it with internet explorer instead of netscape.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *look at it with internet explorer instead of netscape. *



That's where mine went wrong!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 17, 2003)

Also ..the link Clyde provided is for high bandwidth Windows 
users.  Click on the main tip of the week link, and you'll have
other options.  The broken image link will be there until the
whole movie loads, so be sure to give it some time.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 17, 2003)

That is cool stuff!  How long has he been doing that?  I have never noticed that on his site before!  But i may have not been looking hard enough.    Thanks for posting that Clyde, I will definitely keep an eye on that from now on.


----------



## Elijah J. (Aug 17, 2003)

Gosh that was great Clyde, thanks so much for posting that.  I've been rounding my corners on Parting Wings for years.  I really agree what Mr. Tatum was demonstrating there.  Do you have some tips that you could post on this forum as well?  I would really like to see you bang.  I've heard some great things about you from many younger belts and, some not so great things from some of the seniors.  Thanks again Clyde. 

Elijah


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't have IE on this computer, but I'm trying another way.  Hope it works...


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 18, 2003)

It didn't work. I got a corrputed file and I want to see the clip :wah: :wah:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *It didn't work. I got a corrputed file and I want to see the clip :wah: :wah: *



Did you try just downloading it?

OR 

You can try clicking here.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 18, 2003)

If you don't have IE, then view the page source and exract the link manually, then just paste it back into the address bar and it should download. In this case:

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/TatumTOWAugust1Med.wmv

As I said up ^^^ there somewhere, it's not a good way to design a page, a simple link would be far better.

Ian.


----------



## Ender (Aug 18, 2003)

That was a cool clip....looking forward to more of em.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 18, 2003)

The web site has improved greatly, I'm glad they finally got around to it.  It reads a lot better then it use too.

The tip of the week is a great idea.   Mr. Tatum will get a lot of exposure from that.  Great for him.

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Aug 18, 2003)

I like the way he taught the tech too.  I just bought his yellow
belt DVD for evaluation ... if he teaches the techs like he did 
online, I'll probably buy the whole series.


----------



## Elijah J. (Aug 18, 2003)

So Kirk do you believe in aliens?  I'm just asking because I just read the trailer passage that you have attached to each one of your posts.  

Elijah


----------



## Kirk (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elijah J. _
> *So Kirk do you believe in aliens?  I'm just asking because I just read the trailer passage that you have attached to each one of your posts.
> 
> Elijah *



Yes, aliens come to this country all the time and become citizens of this country, work hard and get their own personal version of the American dream.  Their children who are born in this country are citizens just like you and I  

It's a "signature", which is an automatic trailer to every post, I
only typed it in once.

It's a great statement in my opinion, and even though it was said in a comedy, it's deep!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 18, 2003)

Man, that Master Tatum is a cool guy. I wish I could meet him. Now I know why he's so popular, and probably why Master Al endorses him.

Thanks Clyde!:asian:


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm glad to see him doing something that nobody else is... I think it's great. Maybe you'll get to see him pounding on me in a few months.


----------



## Elijah J. (Aug 19, 2003)

Your signature specifically eludes to "humans" not being alone on the planet.  Correct me if I'm wrong, I took that as you referring to some type of extra-terrestrial beings that also inhabit "this planet."  Do you believe that?  I of course, am aware of the other definition of alien.  I appreciate the lack of sarcasim in your definition however.  Just curious Kirk, thanks. 

Elijah


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Man, that Master Tatum is a cool guy. I wish I could meet him. Now I know why he's so popular, and probably why Master Al endorses him.
> 
> Thanks Clyde!:asian: *




You're very welcome Ricardo, glad to be of service to someone LOL.    I told Larry it was time to get into the 21st century with his website and he's done quite a bit with it lately LOL.    He's also going to be doing another video for the website that's soon to be up for our upcoming camp in June 2004 at the Stardust where Master Al should be a guest instructor.      We're putting aside time for private lessons with the instructors on Sunday evening and I'm sure Mr. Tracy will be giving out info to those crazy Tracy guys.    

Thanks for the hookup on the link Kirk, who loves ya baby?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation on topic..

-Seig
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

Whoever taped and digitized the video needs a major "atta-boy".
It was crisp, clear, and compressed very well ... loaded quickly.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Whoever taped and digitized the video needs a major "atta-boy".
> It was crisp, clear, and compressed very well ... loaded quickly. *



Yep!  It was very clear, not jumpy or anything like that.


----------



## Sergio Jódar (Aug 19, 2003)

The clip is great. I can´t wait to watch the next one. Thank you Clyde and of course thanks to Mr. Tatum


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Mod. Note.
> Please, keep the conversation on topic..
> 
> ...



ROFL!  Seig .. KING of the kenpo forum hijackers, now must 
conform!  Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Whoever taped and digitized the video needs a major "atta-boy".
> It was crisp, clear, and compressed very well ... loaded quickly. *



He plans on shooting future versions with either a three chip or a high megapixel digital next time round but I don't know when that will be.    He's shot seven episodes so far so look for them often on the website.     Thanks for taking the time here so others may view it without difficulty.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *He plans on shooting future versions with either a three chip or a high megapixel digital next time round but I don't know when that will be.    He's shot seven episodes so far so look for them often on the website.     Thanks for taking the time here so others may view it without difficulty.*



As I've heard YOU tell me so many times .. don't mention it.  
:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *If you don't have IE, then view the page source and exract the link manually, then just paste it back into the address bar and it should download. In this case:
> 
> http://www.ltatum.com/movies/TatumTOWAugust1Med.wmv
> ...



That's exactly what I did the first time. Second try, I only got to hear the sound. I don't know why, but the Windows Media Player wouldn't allow me to see it.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> * Thanks for taking the time here so others may view it without difficulty. *



Yeah, thanks to Kirk and Ian for their help


----------



## kenpofist2 (Aug 19, 2003)

Very kewl!

I think this is a great idea.  Lots of great exposure and everyone gets to see Master do his thing.  

"Excellent" (tapping fingers together) - Mr. Burns


----------



## cdhall (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks Clyde.

I found this today and emailed it around.

Very cool idea. I actually had a very similar idea once before but could not get it done.

It  is very cool.  And that is almost exactly how we do Parting Wings.  More evidence of Mr. Tatum's expertise.  I like how he teaches the Riding Check as a What If.  I think it addresses the Overkill argument against Kenpo very thoroughly.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Yeah, thanks to Kirk and Ian for their help  *



No problem; I'd hate for anyone to miss out on such quality nuggets of wisdom!

Ian.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 20, 2003)

I've finally seen it!! Yahooo. At work, but with no sound. But as I've already heard the explanaition at home...

MANY, MANY THANKS CLYDE for posting the link.

Lucía:asian:


----------



## gman (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for that link Clyde, I check Mr Tatums site every month or so but now it will be weekly. I have never had the chance to see Mr Tatum and it's great to see someone with that much knowledge right on my screne.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 21, 2003)

Paul Mills Parting Wings (Bernie Drakes) 

It may take a minute to download depending on your connection speed.  After the page loads you can save it by right clicking and choosing the SAVE AS option.  Play it next to the previous clip and make the decision for yourself, but while your waiting let me tell you what I thought of the two clips

Notice on the Mills Clip that you don't have to make big looping circles to develop power, this is done with proper body mechanics.  Also in case your opponent is still moving forward from his push (which he will be) you minimize the amount of time between initial contact and the stopage of his forward momentum.  

Looping wide does the following:
1) It increases weapon flight time which in turn.... 
2) increases the amount of time before you stop your opponents forward momentum (this is how take downs happen people) 
3) leaves you open to attack 
4) violates economy of motion
5) violates point of origin
6) Demonstrates a lack of proper body mechanics 
7) sure does look pretty but pretty wins tournaments not fights.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *Paul Mills Parting Wings (Bernie Drakes)
> 
> It may take a minute to download depending on your connection speed.  After the page loads you can save it by right clicking and choosing the SAVE AS option.  Play it next to the previous clip and make the decision for yourself, but while your waiting let me tell you what I thought of the two clips
> ...



[ See all previous posts regarding non-M$ browsers, poor site design, embedding video, ripping media locations from source etc. ]

Oh I give up, just click this instead of that ^ :

http://www.akki.com/vegas/september2003/videos/video_mills_partingwings.mpg

Ian.

p.s. if you're in pursuit of creating usable webpages, please validate them: http://validator.w3.org/


----------



## TheEdge883 (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *He plans on shooting future versions with either a three chip or a high megapixel digital next time round but I don't know when that will be.    He's shot seven episodes so far so look for them often on the website.     Thanks for taking the time here so others may view it without difficulty.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...




Quick question for you Clyde, does Larry do all the web page design, or does he hire a webmaster? If he does it all himself, send him my kudos too.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *Quick question for you Clyde, does Larry do all the web page design, or does he hire a webmaster? If he does it all himself, send him my kudos too. *



Far better thing to do than manage his website, like teaching Kenpo LOL.    I don't know who he uses but lately they've been doing a nice job.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 21, 2003)

It may or may not be true that a "small," circle or loop is better, depending on the situation at the moment. 

The higher sophistication, if ya gots to be sophisticated, lies in having different choices available, and choosing the right one for the need.

Associating moves with, "better," in this manner also encourages students to jump ahead of their training, and screw up what they need to learn at the moment--and, as was pointed out to me in class last night, to miss out on the simpler thing that the base tech teaches, all in favor of some, "higher," level of knowledge that won't necessarily mean very much.

Of course, it's also true that executing a serious strike in a small area usually denotes greater knowledge and longer practice, just as flattening circles and rounding off corners does. It just doesn't necessarily denote a "better," effect.


----------



## Fastmover (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *It may or may not be true that a "small," circle or loop is better, depending on the situation at the moment.
> 
> effect. *



Very True!! And in the case of a push it would seem to me you would want to check your opponents depth as soon as you can.


----------



## Fastmover (Aug 22, 2003)

I posted under the wrong heading but here is a good question?

Why do you need to draw your weapon so far back; like John Wayne, to develope power on parting wings? Lets talk about point of orgin and were it fits into Kenpo.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fastmover _
> *Very True!! And in the case of a push it would seem to me you would want to check your opponents depth as soon as you can. *



Hmm, the way we do Parting Wings, our left hand ck's their depth immediately before the right, wonder how that could happen?   It's always a consideration where I train.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fastmover _
> *I posted under the wrong heading but here is a good question?
> 
> Why do you need to draw your weapon so far back; like John Wayne, to develope power on parting wings? Lets talk about point of orgin and were it fits into Kenpo. *



Mr. Tatum talks about economy of motion in his video.  Looked to me like he was using a lot of point of origin stuff too... the right hand comes off the arm and into the ribs.  he didn't pull it back much or rechamber or anything like that.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Hmm, the way we do Parting Wings, our left hand ck's their depth immediately before the right, wonder how that could happen?   It's always a consideration where I train.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Ok.  You lost me on this Clyde.  Can you explain it a little bit further?  Please.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 22, 2003)

... I have seen dozens of variations on this, everything from an uppercut to the floating ribs (Sigung LaBounty) to a cancelling of width and redirecting the angle of the push by slapping, hooking eyes, or doing an inward horizontal heel palm strike with the left hand as the right executes the strike to the floating ribs or spleen.  Then the grab to the pectorals minor (armpit/upperchest) tearing and checking as you strike with the left outward handsword (SGM Parker), nip the tip (Mr. Parker again) as the left hand travels down from the throat.  I see most people do this as a positional check, a few do it as an active supressing check (if needed), then even fewer still use it as a "Nip the Tip" strike which assists in setting up the extension.

Paul Mill clip rocks - I have seen it done that way ... IT WORKS

Larry Tatums clip teaches more than demonstrates, but at speed, it rocks, and IT WORKS TOO.  Both did the technique at an advanced level and they are BOTH correct.  We are now looking at Tailoring and interpretation based on opponent's speed, size, sophistication, perceived threat, which of their legs is forward, etc.

Cool stuff to see on the internet.

OSS


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *... I have seen dozens of variations on this, everything from an uppercut to the floating ribs (Sigung LaBounty) to a cancelling of width and redirecting the angle of the push by slapping, hooking eyes, or doing an inward horizontal heel palm strike with the left hand as the right executes the strike to the floating ribss or spleen.  Then the grab to the pectorals minor (armpit/upperchest) tearing and checking as you strike with the left outward handsword (SGM Parker), nip the tip (Mr. Parker again) as the left hand travels down from the throat.  I see most people do this as a positional check, a few do it as an active supressing check (if needed), then even fewer still use it as a "Nip the Tip" strike which assists in setting up the extension.
> 
> Paul Mill clip rocks - I have seen it done that way ... IT WORKS
> ...



I agree totally!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *[ See all previous posts regarding non-M$ browsers, poor site design, embedding video, ripping media locations from source etc. ]
> 
> Oh I give up, just click this instead of that ^ :
> ...



Thanks for the link, Ian. I wouldn't have seen it without it


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *Paul Mills Parting Wings (Bernie Drakes)
> 
> It may take a minute to download depending on your connection speed.  After the page loads you can save it by right clicking and choosing the SAVE AS option.  Play it next to the previous clip and make the decision for yourself, but while your waiting let me tell you what I thought of the two clips
> ...



How long was that guy standing there with his arms stretched out in front of him before Mr. Mills started his technique? It doesn't even look like his attacker tried to push him. What forward momentum did he stop?


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 22, 2003)

> 1) It may or may not be true that a "small," circle or loop is better, depending on the situation at the moment.
> 
> 2) The higher sophistication, if ya gots to be sophisticated, lies in having different choices available, and choosing the right one for the need.



I agree that you should choose the best weapon and the best method of initiation, execution, penetration, and extraction to accomplish your goal.  However, sophistication is a highly subjective term (which I suppose could be argued about the word "best").  If you use "Sophisticated" movement in everything that you do to the extent that it simply becomes engrained to the point where it is subconcious, then it really isn't sophisticated to you anymore only to someone else who has a different definition of what sophisticated means to them.  



> Nightingale
> Mr. Tatum talks about economy of motion in his video. Looked to me like he was using a lot of point of origin stuff too... the right hand comes off the arm and into the ribs. he didn't pull it back much or rechamber or anything like that.



Nightingale, please rewatch the video at one point his Right hand circles back past the incoming hand of his opponent.  I realize that this is being labeled as a teaching tool, and I've even seen people do the technique this way before.  However, the loop wasn't half as big.  



> Clyde
> Hmm, the way we do Parting Wings, our left hand ck's their depth immediately before the right, wonder how that could happen? It's always a consideration where I train.



That's great for you, but the video that was presented goes for a while before it shows Mr. Tatum checking the depth of his opponent with a left outward chop, three moves later.  How do you teach your beginning students to check their opponents depth "Immediately" so as not to get bull-dozed, that's always a consideration WHERE I train!  

No but really where are You checking "his" depth?  If you are stepping back while pushing outward with the left (which is what it looked like Mr. Tatum was doing) and circling out and back with the right, then where did your check come into play?  If you "sophisticate" your initial movement too much then you......


> RMcRobertson
> ......encourage students to jump ahead of their training, and screw up what they need to learn at the moment--and, as was pointed out to me in class last night, to miss out on the simpler thing that the base tech teaches, all in favor of some, "higher," level of knowledge that won't necessarily mean very much.



The Mills clip doesn't compound any movements (unless you count body mechanics), doesn't try to sophisticate anything, it just demonstrates a straight forward execution of the technique.  Bread and Butter.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 22, 2003)

I just wanna see more clips!


----------



## Fastmover (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *How long was that guy standing there with his arms stretched out in front of him before Mr. Mills started his technique? It doesn't even look like his attacker tried to push him. What forward momentum did he stop? *



First off let me say how great it is to have guys putting themselves on video so that we can learn. 

Mr. Mills was demonstarting the mechanics of the technique as was Mr Tatum. Both were working against an opponent that was being compliant. I have seen Mr Parker do the same thing in demos himself along with countless other martial artist. Consider the focus of any demo.

Spontaneity is very important consideration in self defense and maybe in the future other Kenpo instructors will demo this sort of thing for us.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fastmover _
> *First off let me say how great it is to have guys putting themselves on video so that we can learn.
> 
> Mr. Mills was demonstarting the mechanics of the technique as was Mr Tatum. Both were working against an opponent that was being compliant. I have seen Mr Parker do the same thing in demos himself along with countless other martial artist. Consider the focus of any demo.
> ...



If you were in front of either of those guys wouldn't you want to be compliant too?  It makes the pain hurt alot less!


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fastmover _
> *First off let me say how great it is to have guys putting themselves on video so that we can learn.
> 
> Mr. Mills was demonstarting the mechanics of the technique as was Mr Tatum. Both were working against an opponent that was being compliant. I have seen Mr Parker do the same thing in demos himself along with countless other martial artist. Consider the focus of any demo.
> ...



The attacker actually tried to push Tatum a couple of times, while Mills attacker just stood there with his arms stretched out in front of him... I will concede that both men were compliant attackers, but there was still a BIG difference in what was done.

What does an applied attack have to do with spontaneity? You either attack or you don't. Right?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 22, 2003)

I have to agree with Bill(y) Lear.  I understand Mr. Mills is a great Kenpoist, but his videos don't demonstrate that greatness.  Any good Kenpo Black Belt can smack around a training dummy.  I'd love to see Mr. Mills do some videos with techniques done on a more aggressive attacker.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 22, 2003)

> I have to agree with Bill(y) Lear. I understand Mr. Mills is a great Kenpoist, but his videos don't demonstrate that greatness. Any good Kenpo Black Belt can smack around a training dummy. I'd love to see Mr. Mills do some videos with techniques done on a more aggressive attacker.



Well fortunately for the AKKI members and unfortunately for anyone else who would be interested there is footage of Mr. Mills doing techniques on what you would call more aggressive attackers, but this footage is available as teaching material to association members only.  Unfortunately there aren't any video clips currently available to the general public that have Mr. Mills performing techniques against an attack.  However if you are interested, the following links show members executing AKKI material in a technique line.

http://www.akki.com/vegas/september2003/video_techniqueline.htm 

http://www.akki.com/vegas/september2003/video_techniqueline2.htm


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 23, 2003)

http://www.akki.com/vegas/september2003/videos/video_techniqueline2.avi

http://www.akki.com/vegas/september2003/videos/video_techniqueline.avi

The links to the video. Just in case you don't have, as is my case IE.... Just from the source page.

Please, tell the webmasters that not everybody have IE and we also want to be able to see their webs and contents. :asian:


----------



## Elijah J. (Aug 23, 2003)

"How long was that guy standing there with his arms stretched out in front of him before Mr. Mills started his technique? It doesn't even look like his attacker tried to push him. What forward momentum did he stop?"

"The attacker actually tried to push Tatum a couple of times, while Mills attacker just stood there with his arms stretched out in front of him... I will concede that both men were compliant attackers, but there was still a BIG difference in what was done.

What does an applied attack have to do with spontaneity? You either attack or you don't. Right?"


Billy you really need to shut up.  Last time I checked Mr. Mills' belt was a bit darker than yours.  He is a very accomplished martial artist, and had reasoning for presenting the technique the way that he did, as did Mr. Tatum.  Your condescending tone is easily picked up from your posts on this topic, and is seen as disrespect.  Maybe you should spend more time with your PC games than on the internet.


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elijah J. _
> *Billy you really need to shut up.  Last time I checked Mr. Mills' belt was a bit darker than yours.*



Elijah, your shoe laces must be darker than mine. That must comfort you a whole lot.



> _Originally posted by Elijah J. _
> *He is a very accomplished martial artist, and had reasoning for presenting the technique the way that he did, as did Mr. Tatum.*



What what his reasoning? Please explain it to me. Your magic shoe laces must give you special mind reading powers that I have failed to acquire yet. Can you explain what his reasoning was? (Please don't help him AKKI guys... I want him to explain it. I agree with you guys to a point, but this guy has all the answers, and I want to hear them from him.)



> _Originally posted by Elijah J. _
> *Your condescending tone is easily picked up from your posts on this topic, and is seen as disrespect.*



If you want to read it that way, that's your problem... I was not trying to be condescending or disrespectful. I posted this to these gentlemen in another thread:



> _Originally posted by Bill Lear
> (under the Gaseos Phase Of Motion topic) _
> *By the way... this is turning into a good debate... Lets not try and take anything personal here... I think we can all learn something from this dialogue... *



See?



> _Originally posted by Elijah J. _
> *Maybe you should spend more time with your PC games than on the internet.*



Um... I don't think so.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 23, 2003)

Please?

Thanks,
-MB


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Please?
> 
> Thanks,
> -MB *



Mr. Billings,

I 100% agree with you, but I didn't go in search of Elijah for a fight. It seems he has some kind of problem with me. My sarcastic response to his condescending post might be a little much, and for that I apologize. What I will not do is stop posting my opinions and/or observations. Even though I might be a lowly brown belt, I have a voice just like everyone else.

If he has a problem with me, he can go to the top of the page, follow this link:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, use the ignore option, and turn me off.


----------



## Elijah J. (Aug 23, 2003)

Mr. Billings-

Sir, you ask for courtesy, and I will adhere to your request.  Billy's posts concerning Mr. Mills were out of line.  

Billy, why the constant comparison to Mr. Tatum?  Can we get off the whole Tatum/deity thing?  Mr. Mills obviously had a reason for portraying the technique at the level that he did.  I don't know Mr. Mills never seen him, although I do have respect for his abilities.  I suggest you should as well.  Are you upset that his dummy didn't present the full attack?  Who cares, take the lesson for which it was intended.  Shoe laces?  Is that a Dungeons and Dragons thing?  You lost me there.

Elijah Johnston


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elijah J. _
> *Mr. Billings-
> 
> Sir, you ask for courtesy, and I will adhere to your request.  Billy's posts concerning Mr. Mills were out of line.
> ...



Wow, you read my profile... Should I be impressed? :shrug:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *Wow, you read my profile... Should I be impressed? :shrug: *



Cmon Billy, we all know RPG's stands for Rocket Propelled Grenades, who loves ya Baby

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Aug 24, 2003)

i don't see any *kenpo* tip of the week in this thread . Where is it ???

the only thing i see is 2 guys argue over 2 other guys. is it a tip of the week ???


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 24, 2003)

The tips of the week are the links to the clips.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 24, 2003)

Ok, fine. I'll make one (1) offensive comment first, one (1) Deep Philosophical comment, and one (1) note of my own shortcomings.

First--what happened? Did Clyde forget to genuflect?

Second--to repeat something oft noted, rather than trying to shorten someone else's line--lengthen your own.

Third--I didn't look at either clip, because a) didn't feel like waiting for them to load, b) don't care about the clips, c) have had chance to catch Mr. Tatum close up.

Now, back to reality. Clyde posted a link to Mr. Tatum's, "Tip of the Week," along with a general, "damn, look at that," comment. Several posters noted either a) how much they liked the clip, b) their difficulty getting it to load, c) how much they liked the website. Thereupon followed several comments of the, "Mr. Mills does this better, and anyway the website sucks," variety.

Thereafter followed some commentary, including mine, about the difficulty of applying easy notions of, "more sophisticated," to a video clip.

One more comment in that line: I've personally seen (and felt) Mr. Tatum, teaching a range of options in, "Parting Wings," everything from an elongated loop (sometimes taught to relative novices) to a much, much shorter trajectory for the right hand. Which is best? Which "most sophisticated?" It depends.

This fascination with the cleverest and fanciest is really what's at issue, I think. As long as you think the latest and niftiest is the mostest, you'll miss the point. It resembles the mistake of supposing "gaseous," to be necessarily superior to, "solid." It resembles the error of rushing forward to get to the good stuff in your training, as though Long 7 were inherently superior to a good inward block--or even more-complex, for that matter.

As for courtesy--well, you are proud of your instructor, and your training. Probably, you should be. People like Clyde and myself are proud of our instructor, and our training. Probably, we should be. 

Sheesh anyways.

Maybe next time, some folks could try to understand what they're seeing and pay attention to the reasons for it, rather than nattering about how superior they fantasize something else they're seeing is.

I can't speak for Mr. Mills, obviously. But I can damn well tell you unequivocally that if Mr. Tatum's doing something we don't recognize on this or any other technique, it would behoove us all to shaddup and try to understand what's going on, remembering that, "any sufficiently-advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." 

Then, ya wanna attack, great. But first...


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 24, 2003)

wow, can't wait to argue about next week's clip... :rofl: :rofl: 

Ian.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *wow, can't wait to argue about next week's clip... :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Ian. *



Do you have any idea how long a "week" is in internet time  ...

jb:asian:


----------



## TheEdge883 (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Do you have any idea how long a "week" is in internet time  ...
> 
> jb:asian: *




Ahh dang, I already thought it was next week


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 28, 2003)

As I just found out from Clyde, Week 2 is now available. It's on forming a hand-sword as a weapon capable of multiple applications...

Oh, and just so's we can keep squabblin', I finally looked at the Week 1 tip. Fer cryin' out loud, it's a tip--a tip, not a summation of everything about the technique. And this particular TIP--you know, focus on ONE small detail that might enliven a whole technique, or even practice?--is on rounding off corners. 

I'll go back and look at the other clips now. Why not? I'm someplace with a T1 line...


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey gang, it's back, another Tip of the Week from Larry.    This one covers how to use the handswords, single hand only tho LOL.


http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## cdhall (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Hey gang, it's back, another Tip of the Week from Larry.    This one covers how to use the handswords, single hand only tho LOL.
> 
> http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html
> ...



Holy Cow!

I had a longer reply in the making but I'm just going to be minimalistic on this one and say. 

WOW!


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 11, 2003)

That is a cool little drill!!!!     :asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 11, 2003)

That is a cool little drill!!!!     :asian:

Oops...didn't mean to post twice.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 11, 2003)

Personally, I enjoyed the traditional brown belt look of stoic resignation and horror...check out John looking for either his Happy Place or The Lord on the ceiling...traditional, since it's visible as far back as, "Walls of Defense."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice clip, and, nice look of "don't kill me".


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't seem to be able to see all the clip, I downloaded it a couple of times, but when it gets to just over a minute (of a minute 17 secs) the audio and video cut out - has anyone else had the same problem?

I want to see the end, the beggining is cool! 

Ian.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 11, 2003)

Doesn't matter, watched the Real Media one instead!

Cool drill, I thought the guy was going to slide apart into 5 bits after Master Tatum had finished like when the guy in Resident Evil gets sliced up by that laser grid! Hehe.

Much respect to Larry Tatum for putting out such high quality teaching materials on the Net for free!

Ian.


----------



## Bill Lear (Sep 11, 2003)

> *Originally posted by rmcrobertson *
> _Personally, I enjoyed the traditional brown belt look of stoic resignation and horror...check out John looking for either his Happy Place or The Lord on the ceiling...traditional, since it's visible as far back as, "Walls of Defense." _



The only thing worse than death itself... is the anticipation of death. :lol:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Hey gang, it's back, another Tip of the Week from Larry.    This one covers how to use the handswords, single hand only tho LOL.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, ask Master Tatum to slow it down for us old guys like me!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, ask Master Tatum to slow it down for us old guys like me! *



He did.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *He did.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



WHAT?!? I heard snap ,crackle pop, flashing hands. I lost my vision looking at that tip!


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 11, 2003)

It's obvious now that Mr. Tatum is just gonna have to move to El Paso!


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 18, 2003)

Is there a schedule of when the "Tips of the Week" become available?  I really enjoyed the handsword one.

Thanks,
-MB


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Is there a schedule of when the "Tips of the Week" become available?  I really enjoyed the handsword one.
> 
> Thanks,
> -MB *



No, no schedule right now, just ck the website to see if it's changed.    Larry just shot a few of them last Sat. and a few more last night.    He bought a new 3 chip camera to shoot them with so they should come out a little more crisp and clear.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 18, 2003)

It hasn't been posted as of Thursday morning.   Are we going to have to call it the Tip of Every other week?  :rofl: :rofl: 

Just kidding!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *It hasn't been posted as of Thursday morning.   Are we going to have to call it the Tip of Every other week?  :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Just kidding! *



Actually Jeff, it got posted this morning a few minutes ago, time is 1100 am PST Thursday the 18th of Sept.   Ck it out, it's on Star Block

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Actually Jeff, it got posted this morning a few minutes ago, time is 1100 am PST Thursday the 18th of Sept.   Ck it out, it's on Star Block
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Cool!    Thanks Dude!


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

Most excellent, I'll be sure and check back more often.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 27, 2003)

ck out week 5  on Deflecting Hammer

http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

Incredible.
Almost exactly the way I was taught.
Maybe exactly the way I was taught.

Tip of the Week- Lone Kimono Practice
Week 6
http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html

Just like Frosted Flakes, these are grrrreat!


----------



## Ender (Oct 8, 2003)

I really do enjoy these tips.


----------



## gman (Oct 8, 2003)

I love these too. I hope they keep coming. It's great to see someone of that stature and experience passing on the knowledge.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 9, 2003)

I can't view these things.  I keep getting that broken image thingy whenever I try to look at the clip.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ender (Oct 9, 2003)

Try downloading the Microsoft viewer..or the Real time viewer...if not, go to the library.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark L _
> *I can't view these things.  I keep getting that broken image thingy whenever I try to look at the clip.  Any suggestions? *



I have that very same problem. What we did, was going to the source page and copy the link to the .wmn file, then paste it in the browser, save it and then watch it in the Media Player.

Hope that works for you.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 20, 2003)

Tip of the Week- Sequential Opportunities
Week 8

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week8/TipOfTheWeekMedW8.html

Not exactly the way we do it, but very close.

Maybe I don't want to do it this way.  To feel is to believe!

:karate:


----------



## Sergio Jódar (Oct 20, 2003)

What a kick to the groin!! I love Mr. Tatum´s tips


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 20, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Sergio Jódar *
> 
> _What a kick to the groin!! I love Mr. Tatum´s tips _



I do too. By the way... Thank you for signing my guest book the other day.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 20, 2003)

What is your URL again?
Doh!
Nevermind.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 20, 2003)

i really like "tip of the week". I would hope they have more than 1 tip/ week

at least 2 or 3 tips /week.

with the way it's going (1 tip/week), it is way to slowwwwwwwww.

i want to see more tips pls. Perhaps, somebody here will bring my suggestion to Larry ??????

thanks


----------



## cdhall (Oct 27, 2003)

There is a Hot thread discussing what it not in EPAK right now.

Check out this Tip of the Week to see what it also Not in Attacking Mace...

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week9/TipOfTheWeekMedW9.html
(this is the windows large movie link)

Incredible.  Isn't the Internet Grand?
And how about this for Serendipity?  I just found it today. I think they go up on Thursdays though so it has likely been there for a few days.
:asian:


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 27, 2003)

That is probably my favorite technique of the week that he has done.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 30, 2003)

Tip 10 is also great. 
http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html#week10


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 30, 2003)

I loved the checking the heigth zone up and retaining the left hand until you use the "anchored" elbow to control width.  I have always done the inward flapping elbow, but this looks like fun, and you get to keep a contact or control manipulation throughout.

ROCK ON MR. TATUM.
Oss,
-Michael


----------



## cdhall (Oct 31, 2003)

As you may know Mr. Billings, Mr. Duffy teaches the anchored elbow as an optional/inserted arm break and he also teaches the middle knuckle method of loosening their grip when he has to.  But I don't recall seeing that lesson on cancelling their height with the finger locks. I more recall cancelling their height by dropping into a horse after you secure their right hand prior to spiraling through the armbreak.

Great stuff. If he is going to deviate from the Base Techniques and "take requests" I may send in some questions and comments for him as well.  This is truly a great idea.  I tried to do something like it years ago and I'm glad he is doing such a great job with these.  I really liked the one on Attacking Mace.  I found it while reading some of the discussion on what is lacking in Kenpo and I just posted about this again on some other thread. I was never taught that lesson regarding Attacking Mace, but sure enough, he did an outstanding job of showing how it is "there."  

I love the Tips of the Week.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I loved the checking the heigth zone up and retaining the left hand until you use the "anchored" elbow to control width.  I have always done the inward flapping elbow, but this looks like fun, and you get to keep a contact or control manipulation throughout.
> 
> ROCK ON MR. TATUM.
> ...



Man, that Master Tatum is awesome. Before long, I'm gonna be great too! (yeah, right) However how do you cancel the height on a short guy like me? Ok, Mr. Billings, time to go to the chalkboard on this one!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Man, that Master Tatum is awesome. Before long, I'm gonna be great too! (yeah, right) However how do you cancel the height on a short guy like me? Ok, Mr. Billings, time to go to the chalkboard on this one! *



Let me jump in so Mr. Billings can correct me as well if I'm wrong.  

You cancel height on short guys the same ways you do on tall guys, but the preferred method of course may differ.

While it might not work as well to use the finger locks to get you on your toes, it might work better to drop into the horse pulling your right arm down to the floor taking your hips and shoulders out of alignment as I have more often done this technique.

Then again, that might work just as well the other way. I'd have to try it on someone to be sure.  But the methods are the same. You somehow negate your ability to either move up or down.  There are many ways to do it of course. 

I hope I am very close to the mark on this one.
:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep yer elbows anchored, bend your knees, perhaps modify the forward bows into close kneels...where's the problem? I might add that I've done this technique on people down to 4'6" (I'm 6') and up to 6' 10" and it seems to work the way that's specified...at least, if I do it right...


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 31, 2003)

I do not see height as being a factor in controlling through the manipulations.  You would be up on your toes if I manipulate your fingers that way, even if you were 4' tall.  Yeah, that's me, picking on kids and the vertically challenged.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree with Robert. Slight modifications would make it work the same way.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I do not see height as being a factor in controlling through the manipulations.  You would be up on your toes if I manipulate your fingers that way, even if you were 4' tall.  Yeah, that's me, picking on kids and the vertically challenged.
> 
> Oss,
> -Michael *



I knew it, picking on short Kenpoists like myself! Just teasing!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *I agree with Robert. Slight modifications would make it work the same way.  *



Just you're a BIG guy, let's not start pushing  us short guys around. I got leverage on you tough guy! (Just teasing)


----------

